# Any feedback?



## Little_Gourami (Oct 29, 2021)

Just spent the last hour fiddling with the tank, and wanted a fresh set of eyes.

I up siphoning up the aquasoil in the foreground and replaced it with sand. It was pretty dark with all the plants, and the baby tears that I had planted weren’t making any progress. The sand really brightens things up and I’m quite happy with it—even though it’s probably going to be higher maintenance.

Would you make any changes to the tank? There are two honey gourami, 6 scarlet badis, an assassin snail, and some shrimp. I’m toying with the idea of adding some CPD… they are beautiful little fish that I’ve kept in the past, but I feel like that will be pushing it.


----------



## Puffersrule (Dec 26, 2018)

If you plopped that bad boy in my living room I’d be more than happy with it with no changes. It’s lookin great! I’d let it sit for at least a month before worrying about it cuz it’s already pretty legit.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Hardscape looks pleasing. 

You may want to consider replacing a good portion of the plants. They will outgrow the tank fairly fast. Amazon sword can easily reach 24" tall. hygrophila corymbosa or siamensis (?) on the left has an 8" diameter span, java fern can reach 20"


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

I agree w Edge - the amazon swords will get too big - you need some smaller plants - some anubias nana petite would be nice around the base of the branches. Smaller leaves would help adjust the scale in the tank - right now the large leaves makes your hardscape look less like a landscape. Otherwise the layout etc looks great!


----------



## ordanjay (Apr 8, 2016)

I find painting the back side of the glass black adds depth and brings out the colors inside the tank as well. looks great tho. Good job.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

I think it looks great, well done


----------



## Little_Gourami (Oct 29, 2021)

Thanks for all the feedback. I’m going to keep pruning to keep things in check, but you are right… some plants will probably get too big.

So far I’m digging the overgrown jungle look, but that’s just me.

Also, to the person who recommended painting the back… which paint would you recommend? I’ve used the black (vinyl?) backgrounds in the past, but was never satisfied.


----------

